# Preston GC open 2nd June 2013



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Right folks.
Can everyone who wants to play in this comp stick their names on this thread please ?
I've just checked the online time sheet for this and despite the secretary telling me she couldn't get us 4 tee times together, it's showing me that we can - hey ho !
I'll see what I can do when I speak to her tomorrow.
She can reserve us a few times while we get the money together.
I'll play after the comp taking Louise and anyone who can't or doesn't want to play in the comp as guests.
Anyone who can't make this date, I'll take on as a guest when it suits (and submit my best scores as it suits ).

Let's be 'aving yer.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't make this unfortunately as it coincides with the Machrihanish weekend meet.

I had a feeling I recognised the date.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep, put me down for this Greg.
I've heard it a nice track, I've worked in Preston for 12 years and still havnt got round to playing it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Can't make this unfortunately as it coincides with the Machrihanish weekend meet.

I had a feeling I recognised the date.
		
Click to expand...

No probs Val.
If you do want to play the course as one of the qualifiers, let me know what suits you best,we'll get it sorted.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			No probs Val.
If you do want to play the course as one of the qualifiers, let me know what suits you best,we'll get it sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Will do pal, im in Preston pretty frequently so the minute we get some daylight till into the evening i'll let you know

:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Will do pal, im in Preston pretty frequently so the minute we get some daylight till into the evening i'll let you know

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good one


----------



## gjbike (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you put my name on the list Greg just let us know when you want some cash. Is there any H/C limit?, by the way I will have just come back from a weeks golfing in Turkey so should be on form, somehow I don't think so!!!!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Put me on the list mate. Am off that week so it shouldnt be a problem...


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll have to leave it and arrange a game with val or some of the others.

Just along the road for me so shouldn't be a problem getting a date.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Right folks.
(and submit my best scores as it suits ).

Let's be 'aving yer.
		
Click to expand...


Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I DON NOT think so....................wheres the rules bloke


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I DON NOT think so....................wheres the rules bloke
		
Click to expand...

Hes a course captain he can do what he wants 

You playing this day? We will need to give the kitchen at Preston prior warning


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha ... No can't will need to try and get a congu handicap at the start of the season


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Haha ... No can't will need to try and get a congu handicap at the start of the season
		
Click to expand...

You can still play on this date, I'm not in the comp so that I can take itinerants like you round as a guest  .


----------



## Yerman (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm up for this, PM me payment details when required.


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in Greg :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pencil me in!!!!


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Good stuff lads, that's 7 so far.
I'm assuming the Merseyside contingent will be in attendance, so when we get to a decent amount, I'll make a list and pm payment details.
As long as I get enough slots in the comp reserved, it shouldn't be a rush.
Anybody got any preference regarding time ?
LB suggested later in the draw (last slot is 4pm), but it'd be good to get some concensus.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Late is fine with me. Best chance of us all getting together as well with some playing just after?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Later is best for me as well. More chance of a lie in after a busy Saturday night in the social Mecca that is Wigan.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Later is best for me as well. More chance of a lie in after a busy Saturday night in the social Mecca that is Wigan.
		
Click to expand...

More like the Mecca bingo, I reckon. 

Put me down Greg.

If 3-4 can't play in the June one, maybe try the April one?

Well said Birchy, even though it's a pairs open, as we are all playing with each other, we can still putt out, unless you can't score (stableford wise) and then you can still pick up. It may be a long day otherwise, if your paired with Scouser. Also, if we're in the last few tee times, we won't hold anyone up.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			It may be a long day otherwise, if your paired with Scouser.
		
Click to expand...

If I call you a tart will that be allowed?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 21, 2012)

Scouser, are you in for the comp mate or do you just want to slum it with me after the event ?


----------



## walshawwhippet (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm easy time wise Greg, early or late nay bother.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok, we've got 8 names for this so far.

Birchy
Bluewolf
GJBike
Yerman
Qwerty
Walshawwhippet
Karl102
Liverbirdie

Got Louise a, Valentino, NW Jocko and Scouser (?) down for playing with me as aguest (probably the podgster too?).
That leaves 6/7 of us.
I'll ask the sec. to reserve us 3 slots initially - room for 12.
Any over that and I can just book the extra tee time as required.
This all sound ok so far?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds good to me pal. Should get half of the OOM field done in your mini meet which is good .


----------



## jpenno (Nov 22, 2012)

There is a possibility I will be away that weekend, so cant commit at present, will know more the first week of January, if I cant play that week will have to sort out an alternative with any other stragglers once we start seeing the longer nights


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 22, 2012)

If there`s any more room for playing as a guest Greg

put me down please.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

jpenno said:



			There is a possibility I will be away that weekend, so cant commit at present, will know more the first week of January, if I cant play that week will have to sort out an alternative with any other stragglers once we start seeing the longer nights
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, we'll all get sorted out.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			If there`s any more room for playing as a guest Greg

put me down please.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Teetime, apologies if I missed your name on the list on the other thread.
I've just asked the question of the lads who are organising this, but I think we're going for the "more the merrier" principle.
Do you want to play in the open comp or go round with me as a guest ?(I can only take 3 on any day)


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Spoke to sec. at club today and I've secured us the last 3 teetimes in the open comp.
Coupled with me and 3 others, this gives us room for 16 players on that day.
Some lads have already indicated they can't make that date (cheers guys :thup: ) and if more than 12 want to enter the open, still plenty of availability on the draw sheet and I can just book us another slot.
Currently 8 of you rogues are in the comp.
Am waiting on a reply from Teetime72 as to whether he wants to play in comp or as a guest, think he may be a late entrant into the OOM.
I'll give it another day for people to make their bids and then I'll start pm'ing folk payment details.


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 22, 2012)

Gregbwfc,

Yes indeedy i will be having a little bit of this if it is still available. I will be joining Lee park when i return to blighty in Feb so not sure if i will have a H/C by the time this comes round so probably best to stick me in as a guest if that's ok.

Glad you have already sorted out the kitchen side of things so can i preempt my order now so they don't give it all to Scouser!

See you all in the New Year


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Will do podgster :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes please, 100% up for this.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Glad you have already sorted out the kitchen side of things so can i preempt my order now so they don't give it all to Scouser!
		
Click to expand...

I dont get this food thing...if you dont eat you die ...........everyone knows that

Andy I will have to play another time i struggle with Sundays


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I dont get this food thing...if you dont eat you die ...........everyone knows that

Andy I will have to play another time i struggle with Sundays
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no problem mate.
You be ok for an evening knock in the summer then ?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah deffo.......

Wondering if its better starting a thread in the NW golfers anonymous

for the oder of merit..............


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 22, 2012)

As a guest please.Have played Preston several times,


it`s a good track.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Yeah deffo.......

Wondering if its better starting a thread in the NW golfers anonymous

for the oder of merit..............
		
Click to expand...

Is that odour or ordure  ?
But yeah, I know what you mean.
Trying not to leave anyone out here,could do with a few more folk entering the comp.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			As a guest please.Have played Preston several times,


it`s a good track.
		
Click to expand...

Are you wanting to come to this Preston meet for the day out or are you wanting to join the North west order of merit that we are starting up?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			Yes please, 100% up for this.
		
Click to expand...

Hi mate. Are you looking to come to this meet just for the day out or are you after joining the order of merit thing we have started?


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Hi mate. Are you looking to come to this meet just for the day out or are you after joining the order of merit thing we have started?
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for the meet/open comp.  Don't know any details about your OOM?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'm up for the meet/open comp.  Don't know any details about your OOM?
		
Click to expand...

We have started a North west order of merit thats all and this was a mini meet for that originally. Theres a thread in this section with all the details about it. We already had already a full quota of runners and riders for the order of merit.

I dont see a problem with you playing in this meet though if theres a space after weve sorted out who can and cant make it from the order of merit players if that makes sense?

I hope this makes sense and doesnt come across as being selective/snobby etc!


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			I'm up for the meet/open comp.  Don't know any details about your OOM?
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			Hi mate. Are you looking to come to this meet just for the day out or are you after joining the order of merit thing we have started?
		
Click to expand...

Just read the OOM topic/thread and I'm happy to throw in with that as well if that's OK with you all.

Edit: Posted simultaneously.

No problem, I'll stand in the wings and if there's a spot in either then I'll step in.

Initially read you were still looking for more people so threw my hand in not a problem.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

@ Birchy - cheers :thup:

Fish, Teetime - welcome and will keep you both updated  - this ok?


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

For the open comp only or the OOM also?

Rather confused now.

As I just said on the the other OOM thread, with no mention in the opening post that this was linked to your OOM it came across as simply an open invitation to the Preston Open as a mini meet.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			For the open comp only or the OOM also?

Rather confused now.

As I just said on the the other OOM thread, with no mention in the opening post that this was linked to your OOM it came across as simply an open invitation to the Preston Open as a mini meet.
		
Click to expand...

Its a mini meet for the order of merit so people can get a card in for Preston if that makes sense? Theres no problem with anybody who isnt in the OOM playing in this once all the OOM players have booked on/said they cant make it if that makes sense?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			For the open comp only or the OOM also?

Rather confused now.

As I just said on the the other OOM thread, with no mention in the opening post that this was linked to your OOM it came across as simply an open invitation to the Preston Open as a mini meet.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Fish, all my fault, first time at doing this.
No need to withdraw interest mate, as soon as all in the OOM let me know what's happening, I'll get you sorted out if you want to play.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

No need to apologise, if there's room for me great, I'll travel up and play in the open comp :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm up for playing in the Comp


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 22, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			@ Birchy - cheers :thup:

Fish, Teetime - welcome and will keep you both updated  - this ok?
		
Click to expand...


ok thanks.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			No need to apologise, if there's room for me great, I'll travel up and play in the open comp :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi pal, do you need cash or a deposit for this?!?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 23, 2012)

Karl, I was going to wait until tonight to see if anyone else signs up.
I'll start sending out pm's for entry fee tomorrow.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 23, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Karl, I was going to wait until tonight to see if anyone else signs up.
I'll start sending out pm's for entry fee tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Great! Cheers


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Great! Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Has every one seen Birchy's blog


----------



## Val (Nov 23, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Has every one seen Birchy's blog 

Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Where?
		
Click to expand...

Its an order of merit one 
http://gmgolfnorthwest.blogspot.co.uk/p/list-of-players.html


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 26, 2012)

Right lads, we've got 10 people wanting to play in this comp, so I'm sending out pms regarding payment and info the club will need to book you in, ie. full name, club, hcap.
As it's a 4bbb comp, we'll need you to all pair up so do you want me to just draw the pairs out ?
Also, there are 2 spots left.
If one other person signs up,maybe I could play in the comp and then catch up everyone else throughout the summer.

That being said, can anyone who would like to play on June 2nd as my guest let me know on here plesae.
I can take 3 so it will have to be first come first served.

I think the 10 in for the comp are:

Birchy
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
GJbike
Yerman
Walshawwhippet
Karl102
Peterlav
Fish

Let me know if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Right lads, we've got 10 people wanting to play in this comp, so I'm sending out pms regarding payment and info the club will need to book you in, ie. full name, club, hcap.
As it's a 4bbb comp, we'll need you to all pair up so do you want me to just draw the pairs out ?
Also, there are 2 spots left.
If one other person signs up,maybe I could play in the comp and then catch up everyone else throughout the summer.

That being said, can anyone who would like to play on June 2nd as my guest let me know on here plesae.
I can take 3 so it will have to be first come first served.

I think the 10 in for the comp are:

Birchy
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
GJbike
Yerman
Walshawwhippet
Karl102
Peterlav
Fish

Let me know if I've missed anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I've missed this Greg ,  if you can put me down I'd be much appreciated.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I've missed this Greg ,  if you can put me down I'd be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Will send you the pm mate - wondered where you'd been


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Right lads, we've got 10 people wanting to play in this comp, so I'm sending out pms regarding payment and info the club will need to book you in, ie. full name, club, hcap.
As it's a 4bbb comp, we'll need you to all pair up so do you want me to just draw the pairs out ?
Also, there are 2 spots left.
If one other person signs up,maybe I could play in the comp and then catch up everyone else throughout the summer.

That being said, can anyone who would like to play on June 2nd as my guest let me know on here plesae.
I can take 3 so it will have to be first come first served.

I think the 10 in for the comp are:

Birchy
Bluewolf
Liverbirdie
Qwerty
GJbike
Yerman
Walshawwhippet
Karl102
Peterlav
Fish
Stu_C

Let me know if I've missed anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Valentino - Evening game another time
NWJocko - Evening game another time
Scouser - Evening game another time
6inchcup - ??????
Garyinderry - ??????
Jpenno - Maybe, will know more closer to the time
Junior - ??????
Louisea - ??????
Splashtryagain - ??????
Thepodgster - Would like to play as a guest

Thats the status of the others from what i can see mate.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

Payment sent for me mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheers Birchy.
I've got a tentative list of who's doing what and will start working on that when we have the comp sorted.
Any help much appreciated though :thup:  - I'm sure to forget something


----------



## Birchy (Nov 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers Birchy.
I've got a tentative list of who's doing what and will start working on that when we have the comp sorted.
Any help much appreciated though :thup:  - I'm sure to forget something 

Click to expand...

Its coming along great mate. It looks like your gonna have at least 12/13 playing in the mini meet so it will take a big chunk out of the list for the Preston cards. If they all turn out that well it should run pretty smooth :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			As it's a 4bbb comp, we'll need you to all pair up so do you want me to just draw the pairs out ?
Also, there are 2 spots left.
		
Click to expand...

I'm easy with you drawing pairs out.

PM's replied to.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I've missed this Greg ,  if you can put me down I'd be much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad. 

PM and money sent Greg (andy) - can we call you Greg?

Warm the balls, and pull Qwerty out for me, if not StuC will do.   Nar, I'm fine with anyone, as long as he's a bandit.


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			PM and money sent Greg (andy) - can we call you Greg?
		
Click to expand...

I've queried this, his username infers his name being Greg and linked to his football (loose term) team and yet his sigs in PM's are Andy!

Strange :mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			I've queried this, his username infers his name being Greg and linked to his football (loose term) team and yet his sigs in PM's are Andy!

Strange :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

He's from Bolton - says it all really. He's lucky he's only got 10 fingers, up that way.


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			He's from Bolton - says it all really. He's lucky he's only got 10 fingers, up that way. 

Click to expand...

I saw this baby won 1st prize so god knows what the rest looked like lol


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Drawing pairs is fine by me. Lets face it, whoever I get is gonna be more unimpressed than I am. 

By the way, his names Andy, the Greg refers to his surname. Obviously.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad. 

PM and money sent Greg (andy) - can we call you Greg?

Warm the balls, and pull Qwerty out for me, if not StuC will do.   Nar, I'm fine with anyone, as long as he's a bandit.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good LB.:thup:
I just wish we was starting this in 4 weeks and not 4 months. I feel like I'm ready to roll!


----------



## gjbike (Nov 27, 2012)

Just sent Â£20
Graham Johnson 
Bolton old links
13
Thanks for sorting things out.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 27, 2012)

Money sent pal.... Have sent you a pm!

Am happy drawing pairs mate.... Thanks for sorting this out!


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 27, 2012)

If i'm the only one keeping you from playing in the comp then bin me off to another time and get yourself down for the comp.

I can do an evening or whatever suits


----------



## Scouser (Nov 27, 2012)

His name is Andy ................I played with him :mmm: at Hillside and insisted I was playing with Andy not Greg!!!! untill he explaine :thup:


----------



## Junior (Nov 27, 2012)

Me and the missus normally go away this week as it coincides with birthdays and wedding anniversary's.  I'll make up an evening game with NWJocko , Scouser and Val !


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to reply quick, thanks to everyone for all the replies.
Just got home from a looooonnnnnng shift, so I'm off to my pit and will reply to you all tomoz if ok.

Oh and you can all call me what you like.
Those of you unlucky enough to have met me will know and Big and ugly enough to take it .


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Just to reply quick, thanks to everyone for all the replies.
Just got home from a looooonnnnnng shift, so I'm off to my pit and will reply to you all tomoz if ok.

Oh and you can all call me what you like.
Those of you unlucky enough to have met me will know and Big and ugly enough to take it .
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I can vouch for that.

Iv'e never met someone so ugly, with only one head. 

He's a good lad though.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, I can vouch for that.

Iv'e never met someone so ugly, with only one head. 

He's a good lad though. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Just sent Â£20
Graham Johnson 
Bolton old links
13
Thanks for sorting things out.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks gj, money received :thup:


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Valentino - Evening game another time
NWJocko - Evening game another time
Scouser - Evening game another time
6inchcup - ??????
Garyinderry - ??????
Jpenno - Maybe, will know more closer to the time
Junior - ??????
Louisea - ??????
Splashtryagain - ??????
Thepodgster - Would like to play as a guest

Thats the status of the others from what i can see mate.
		
Click to expand...

Would like to play as a guest Greg.

But if you want to play the match thats ok.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			Would like to play as a guest Greg.

But if you want to play the match thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

Will wait until the end of this week to see what the final count is, then take it from there.
It's just that we need even numbers for the comp.
Where in Lancs are you?


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Live in Preston.Play twice a week at Duxbury Park Chorley (cheap)
And regular 241s at different tracks. Ashton&Lea etc.
Played Preston a few times.In fact Andrew Greenbank the Pro at Preston 
gave me my first lessons and has done me good deals on equipment. 
(clubs&trolley).


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Money transferred Andy. Should be hitting you anytime soon..

Danny Walsh
Gathurst Golf Club
11......


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			Would like to play as a guest Greg.

But if you want to play the match thats ok.
		
Click to expand...

Are you joining the OOM or just wanting play a round mate?


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Are you joining the OOM or just wanting play a round mate?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure teetime72 is in the OOM mate.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 28, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Money transferred Andy. Should be hitting you anytime soon..

Danny Walsh
Gathurst Golf Club
11......
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Danny :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Pretty sure teetime72 is in the OOM mate.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i thought he was offered a spot but not seen him confirm thats all. Just wanted check before i updated the blog again.


----------



## teetime72 (Nov 28, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Yeah i thought he was offered a spot but not seen him confirm thats all. Just wanted check before i updated the blog again.
		
Click to expand...

No I`m not in the OOM .I`m a social golfer without  official H/C.sorry.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 28, 2012)

teetime72 said:



			No I`m not in the OOM .I`m a social golfer without  official H/C.sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate thats no problem


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2012)

Paid. Won't show straight away, possibly tomorrow.


----------



## peterlav (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Andy,

Thanks for organising this, money sent replied to your PM


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 1, 2012)

Thought I'd update you all on where we are with this.
We've currently got 11 of us entered into the comp, with one more spot available.
Just to get the booking confirmed with the club, I'll enter as no.12.
Ideally, someone will take this spot from me, then I can take 3 guests who may want to play on the same day.

The story so far:

Birchy              paid
Liverbirdie         paid
Bluewolf           paid
GJBike              paid
Qwerty      
Stuart_C
Fish                 paid
Yerman             paid
Walshawwhippet paid
Peterlav            paid
Karl102             paid

Thanks for all the responses I've had so far, I'll make the draw over the weekend and book us all in Monday.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice one Andy. Looking forward to disappointing one of the above already.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 2, 2012)

Gentlemen, the draw :

Match 1 : Fish/Birchy and Peterlav/Bluewolf

Match 2: Stuart_C/Liverbirdie and Yerman/GregBWFC

Match 3: Walshawwhippet/Karl102 and Qwerty/GJBike 

Used the ever-so-scientific method of putting everyone's name into a bowl and picking 'em out.
As you can see, I even managed to get 2 pairs of club members together (although I believe Qwerty is absconding to Chorley,yes?).

Just going to check I've got all our actual names for the club and will book/pay this week.
The booking forms require addresses but, I think it's simpler if we just use me as contact for us all.
Everyone ok with this bit?

As I said earlier, if anyone wants to take my spot in the comp,that's great.
It'll free me up to take guests on after the event.
If not, I'll arrange with everyone else to play as guests on other dates.

Thanks to all, Greg


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for organising this Greg! Am happy for you to be the point of contact!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Thanks so much for organising this Greg! Am happy for you to be the point of contact!
		
Click to expand...

+1, well done,lar.


----------



## Fish (Dec 2, 2012)

+1, excellent, well done old boy :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice one Andy. Looks a good draw. Some good quality teams there.... Unlucky Peter, you've got me...


----------



## louise_a (Dec 3, 2012)

seems like you have got this well sorted, I will arrange to play around the same time.


----------



## teetime72 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well organised.I will await developments.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello Greg,

I'll send StuartC's payment tonight, if I remember.

LB


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheers LB, Stuart got in touch earlier.
Will let you know when it arrives.
Think that's pretty much everyone now - really appreciate your responses :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Dec 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the day. Please don't apologise Bluewolf, you haven't seen my putting yet!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 3, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Cheers LB, Stuart got in touch earlier.
Will let you know when it arrives.
Think that's pretty much everyone now - really appreciate your responses :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent, our kid.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 4, 2012)

Payment sent Greg, sorry for the delay.


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 4, 2012)

Both received - cheers lads :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok, this is booked now so I wanted to tidy this up and let everyone know where we are up to.

11 of us plus myself have entered the comp.
If anyone else wants to enter, this is fine, I'll step aside.
UNLESS, we get 2 or 4 more people wanting to enter.
We need an even total.

Valentino, NWJocko, Scouser and Junior have told me they will need to play of an evening during the summer.
Louise_a, Podgster have indicated they could play on the Sunday - Louise has also given me weekdays she is usually available.
JPenno isn't sure of his plans yet.
6inchcup, Garyinderry and Splashtryagain haven't given any preference so far.
Teetime72 isn't in the OOM (Ithink), but I'm going to get him in at some point with the rest of us.

I only need to know soon if anyone else wants to enter the comp.
Otherwise, we can put this to bed for a few months.

Again, thanks for everyone's patience and help.

Cheers all, Greg


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 5, 2012)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok, this is booked now so I wanted to tidy this up and let everyone know where we are up to.

11 of us plus myself have entered the comp.
If anyone else wants to enter, this is fine, I'll step aside.
UNLESS, we get 2 or 4 more people wanting to enter.
We need an even total.

Valentino, NWJocko, Scouser and Junior have told me they will need to play of an evening during the summer.
Louise_a, Podgster have indicated they could play on the Sunday - Louise has also given me weekdays she is usually available.
JPenno isn't sure of his plans yet.
6inchcup, Garyinderry and Splashtryagain haven't given any preference so far.
Teetime72 isn't in the OOM (Ithink), but I'm going to get him in at some point with the rest of us.

I only need to know soon if anyone else wants to enter the comp.
Otherwise, we can put this to bed for a few months.

Again, thanks for everyone's patience and help.

Cheers all, Greg
		
Click to expand...

Well done Greg, with meet no.1.

If 6inch,Gary and splash can let greg know one way or the other, that is one meet fully sorted for now.

More will be following, Reddish is also on the threads. We'll get these two finalised then put another 2 on in january.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 19, 2013)

As stated elsewhere, we've had a dropout from the GMNWOOM, so this this event now has a slot open.If anyone who hadn't entered now finds that he can let me know.
It shouldn't be a problem substituting another player.
Fee has already been paid so you may even get a free 'un !!

This last week of "warmer" weather has seen the course start to turn green !!
Greens are in great shape too - very quick and smooth.
Dunno if this breaks any OOM rules (and I'm happy to be corrected), but if anyone fancies a look-see before the open or for no other reason than to just come for a game, let me know and we'll sort it.

Cheers, Greg


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great looking course, not sure I can help you out on the 2nd but would love a knock sometime. Only an hour + from me.


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Marshy.
I'll be taking a few 2,3 and 4 balls round as well.
When I get one arranged, I'll let you know.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks Marshy.
I'll be taking a few 2,3 and 4 balls round as well.
When I get one arranged, I'll let you know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes just let me know, if its mid week I should be able to flex off or try sort something on a weekend.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 19, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			As stated elsewhere, we've had a dropout from the GMNWOOM, so this this event now has a slot open.If anyone who hadn't entered now finds that he can let me know.
It shouldn't be a problem substituting another player.
Fee has already been paid so you may even get a free 'un !!

This last week of "warmer" weather has seen the course start to turn green !!
Greens are in great shape too - very quick and smooth.
Dunno if this breaks any OOM rules (and I'm happy to be corrected), but if anyone fancies a look-see before the open or for no other reason than to just come for a game, let me know and we'll sort it.

Cheers, Greg
		
Click to expand...

Hello Greg, no mate no rules will be broken. If someone wants to play one of the OOM courses before playing it "officially" no problem. As long as they tell the relevant captain *BEFORE* they go out if it is an official card or not.

LB, who has just discovered you can change the font size, underline buttons etc - what fun to be had.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like i need a new partner.... Any offers on here before i ask a mate?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 20, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Looks like i need a new partner.... Any offers on here before i ask a mate?
		
Click to expand...

You've got mates?? Who would have guessed. 

Good luck with the search mate. Just don't tell them that you're bottom of the GMNWOOM


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 20, 2013)

I've only just realised that this Is pairs Comp when you mentioned the above Karl.

After checking through the thread it turns out Im paired with our Current leader....Bonus :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 20, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Looks like i need a new partner.... Any offers on here before i ask a mate?
		
Click to expand...

Come on guys, there must be someone who can partner Karl.

Oh and thanks for the rules clarification LB :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 20, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You've got mates?? Who would have guessed. 

Good luck with the search mate. Just don't tell them that you're bottom of the GMNWOOM
		
Click to expand...


Haha.... I have to pay them.... Met some nice gypsies the other day, said they know a nice course they play and and could take me to....  

Cant believe i am bottom.... AND I got a -0.3 last Saturday as well... Must have been no wind yesterday  Honestly guv, it wasn't my lousy ball striking or numerous 3 putts....


----------



## gjbike (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi chaps something has come up and I can't make this comp so I have asked karl102 to partner Qwerty, Greg don't worry about the deposit I have paid will arrange another date with you.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 21, 2013)

are you still in need of a partner Karl?  i could be sidekick


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Hello OOM'ers.

I think there are still a few specs left in this as a chance to do an OOM "card" and also win some prizes in an open.

If not Andy will open it up to other forummers, or forummers mates.

Andy, what's the current line up again?

LB


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello OOM'ers.

I think there are still a few specs left in this as a chance to do an OOM "card" and also win some prizes in an open.

If not Andy will open it up to other forummers, or forummers mates.

Andy, what's the current line up again?

LB
		
Click to expand...

When you say "open it up", you mean them just entering the open, which of course anyone can do anyway or, join the OOM?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			When you say "open it up", you mean them just entering the open, which of course anyone can do anyway or, join the OOM?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just join the open on the day.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Match 1 : Fish/Birchy and Peterlav/Bluewolf

Match 2: Stuart_C/Liverbirdie and SPARE/GregBWFC

Match 3: Garyinderry/Karl102 and Qwerty/SPARE

I trink thats the line up as it stands. Weve got 2 spare spaces left iirc.


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2013)

Im playing with a few mates tomorrow and I would of thought I could get one of them to partner me next week, but I could do with Asking them tomorrow to give them a weeks notice. What do you think?
i can't see us us getting anyone else of here, maybe possible if we put a new thread up advertising it.


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im playing with a few mates tomorrow and I would of thought I could get one of them to partner me next week, but I could do with Asking them tomorrow to give them a weeks notice. What do you think?
i can't see us us getting anyone else of here, maybe possible if we put a new thread up advertising it.
		
Click to expand...

I would ask him mate as i cant see us getting two off here in a week. I dont think any of the other OOM players can make it so after that as long as we fill the spots i dont see a problem.

Peter will probably be along to confirm a bit later.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2013)

Yep, leave it until tonight/tomorrow morning. If no new takers, as your mates.

Run everything through Andy though, as he's the course captain, but I'm sure he just wants to fill it now.


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I would ask him mate as i cant see us getting two off here in a week. I dont think any of the other OOM players can make it so after that as long as we fill the spots i dont see a problem.

Peter will probably be along to confirm a bit later.
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, leave it until tonight/tomorrow morning. If no new takers, as your mates.

Run everything through Andy though, as he's the course captain, but I'm sure he just wants to fill it now.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 27, 2013)

Sorry I'm a bit late replying to this lads, been on holiday and had a slight problem on our return ( car died on way back from airport ), so been trying to get that sorted.

Firstly, thanks to Birchy for putting up the running order - helped a lot that mate.
And to other OOMers for trying to find replacements.
Karl and myself spoke at Delamere a couple of weeks ago, and I think we're going to pair up, although Gary is down on Birchy's list with Karl.
This is fine as long as Qwerty doesn't mind watching me hack it round.
This will leave 2 spots, which have been paid for so any late entrants don't need to worry about getting money to me.
With it being Bank Hol today (and I know a few of you are playing today), how about I let the club know our situation, and see if we can get confirmed names by say Thursday.
Then I can get our secretary to change the names so there aren't any issues when we all turn up.

Again, sorry for appearing to have been ignoring you but I'll post any updates on a day to day basis from now on.
When we're all sorted, I'll arrange meeting times etc.
We have a decent range and I'll get a bunch of balls for us to warm up with.

TTFN, hope you're all enjoying your games today.

Greg


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Sorry I'm a bit late replying to this lads, been on holiday and had a slight problem on our return ( car died on way back from airport ), so been trying to get that sorted.

Firstly, thanks to Birchy for putting up the running order - helped a lot that mate.
And to other OOMers for trying to find replacements.
Karl and myself spoke at Delamere a couple of weeks ago, and I think we're going to pair up, although Gary is down on Birchy's list with Karl.
This is fine as long as Qwerty doesn't mind watching me hack it round.
This will leave 2 spots, which have been paid for so any late entrants don't need to worry about getting money to me.
With it being Bank Hol today (and I know a few of you are playing today), how about I let the club know our situation, and see if we can get confirmed names by say Thursday.
Then I can get our secretary to change the names so there aren't any issues when we all turn up.

Again, sorry for appearing to have been ignoring you but I'll post any updates on a day to day basis from now on.
When we're all sorted, I'll arrange meeting times etc.
We have a decent range and I'll get a bunch of balls for us to warm up with.

TTFN, hope you're all enjoying your games today.

Greg
		
Click to expand...


Greg/Andy can you let me know if I've paid you for this?

I've booked that many opens this year I don't know where I'm upto.

Ta la


----------



## gregbwfc (May 27, 2013)

Stu, everybody I booked on has paid :thup:
Are we hacking it round S&A a couple of weeks later ?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Stu, everybody I booked on has paid :thup:
Are we hacking it round S&A a couple of weeks later ?
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate I'm glad its paid.

Yes me and junior with yourself and Zorro looking forward to it aswell. 

Hopefully the weather is kind to us so we have at least a decent knock.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Sorry I'm a bit late replying to this lads, been on holiday and had a slight problem on our return ( car died on way back from airport ), so been trying to get that sorted.

Firstly, thanks to Birchy for putting up the running order - helped a lot that mate.
And to other OOMers for trying to find replacements.
Karl and myself spoke at Delamere a couple of weeks ago, and I think we're going to pair up, although Gary is down on Birchy's list with Karl.
This is fine as long as Qwerty doesn't mind watching me hack it round.
This will leave 2 spots, which have been paid for so any late entrants don't need to worry about getting money to me.
With it being Bank Hol today (and I know a few of you are playing today), how about I let the club know our situation, and see if we can get confirmed names by say Thursday.
Then I can get our secretary to change the names so there aren't any issues when we all turn up.

Again, sorry for appearing to have been ignoring you but I'll post any updates on a day to day basis from now on.
When we're all sorted, I'll arrange meeting times etc.
We have a decent range and I'll get a bunch of balls for us to warm up with.

TTFN, hope you're all enjoying your games today.

Greg
		
Click to expand...

Update for you greg:-

My mate will take one place, Qwerty is going to see if one of his mates fancy the other, if not I can ask another mate. Qwerty, post up within the next 48 hours if your mate will, if not I'll ask one of the lads.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 28, 2013)

Cheers LB, Stu.
I'll let the club know we'll be re-jigging things a bit.
Just let me know names, clubs and handicaps.
On the last point, probably worth us all bringing certs. along.


----------



## bluewolf (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Update for you greg:-

My mate will take one place, Qwerty is going to see if one of his mates fancy the other, if not I can ask another mate. Qwerty, post up within the next 48 hours if your mate will, if not I'll ask one of the lads.
		
Click to expand...

Pete, If Dave's mate cant fill a space, then my space MIGHT be available. My elbow has swollen badly and is virtually umoveable after yesterdays round. I'm gonna ice it all week to see if the swelling goes down and the pain subsides. I'd much rather play than drop out, especially after yesterdays humbling at the hands of Scouser, but I can't play if I cant swing.....


----------



## Karl102 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Andy, What are the tee times?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Pete, If Dave's mate cant fill a space, then my space MIGHT be available. My elbow has swollen badly and is virtually umoveable after yesterdays round. I'm gonna ice it all week to see if the swelling goes down and the pain subsides. I'd much rather play than drop out, especially after yesterdays humbling at the hands of Scouser, but I can't play if I cant swing.....
		
Click to expand...

OK matey, let's give Dave's mate the option first, we'll check in around Thursday, see how you are and go from there.


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

I could possibly be able to get another stand in if we need one.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Just scoured 4 pages and can't find my tee time?


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just scoured 4 pages and can't find my tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Me neither, checked the whole thread. Im sure greg will confirm when he comes back on.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 28, 2013)

Hi lads just checked on this.
Our 1st tee time is 15:40, then 15:50 and 16:00.
The 1st group is the only complete one at the mo, unless Bluewolf is still licking his wounds (soz mate  ).
Hope the times help you all out and when we get confirmed runners and riders, I'll post the list up.

Cheers, Greg

Oh aye, we were originally the last 3 slots but they've added 3 more after us now by the looks of it.
May want to be a bit surreptitious marking our OOM cards.
Either that or make sure we don't come in the prizes


----------



## Qwerty (May 28, 2013)

Sorry fellas Ive asked around but I can't find anyone to pair up with on Sunday.  LB, did you mention on Monday one of your mates might fancy it?


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hi lads just checked on this.
Our 1st tee time is 15:40, then 15:50 and 16:00.
The 1st group is the only complete one at the mo, unless Bluewolf is still licking his wounds (soz mate  ).
Hope the times help you all out and when we get confirmed runners and riders, I'll post the list up.

Cheers, Greg

Oh aye, we were originally the last 3 slots but they've added 3 more after us now by the looks of it.
May want to be a bit surreptitious marking our OOM cards.
*Either that or make sure we don't come in the prizes* 

Click to expand...

No danger of that, im hitting it like a twonk at the moment :rofl:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No danger of that, im hitting it like a twonk at the moment :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

A likely story


----------



## Karl102 (May 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hi lads just checked on this.
Our 1st tee time is 15:40, then 15:50 and 16:00.
The 1st group is the only complete one at the mo, unless Bluewolf is still licking his wounds (soz mate  ).
Hope the times help you all out and when we get confirmed runners and riders, I'll post the list up.

Cheers, Greg

Oh aye, we were originally the last 3 slots but they've added 3 more after us now by the looks of it.
May want to be a bit surreptitious marking our OOM cards.
Either that or make sure we don't come in the prizes 

Click to expand...

Gotta watch this I think  

Maybe in each pair, one marks the score for the comp and one or the oom.... Could be hard explaining to the groups behind if ones hitting off the fairway on to the green whilst ones hacking out sideways....


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Gotta watch this I think  

Maybe in each pair, one marks the score for the comp and one or the oom.... Could be hard explaining to the groups behind if ones hitting off the fairway on to the green whilst ones hacking out sideways....
		
Click to expand...

I dont think anybody will say anything. They wont know im chipping out sidweays for 7 will they? 

Both players should just mark each other for the OOM on seperate cards and then fill in the comp card after the round is complete.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Hi lads just checked on this.
Our 1st tee time is 15:40, then 15:50 and 16:00.
The 1st group is the only complete one at the mo, unless Bluewolf is still licking his wounds (soz mate  ).
Hope the times help you all out and when we get confirmed runners and riders, I'll post the list up.

Cheers, Greg

Oh aye, we were originally the last 3 slots but they've added 3 more after us now by the looks of it.
May want to be a bit surreptitious marking our OOM cards.
Either that or make sure we don't come in the prizes 

Click to expand...

As long as were sensible, as it's stableford, just pick up, if you can't score a point.

In 4BBB most people still normally have at least 1 putt, unless they are out the hole because of OOB, lost ball etc, so behind probably wont notice anyway.

I'll ask another mate for Sunday.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 29, 2013)

Right, this is how I see things at the moment.

1st group out at 15:40 is Fish, Birchy,Peterlav and Bluewolf *
2nd group out at 15:50 is Stu_C,Liverbirdie,Guest, GregBWFC
3rd group out at 16:00 is Garryinderry,Karl102,Qwerty, Guest.

I'll suggest me dropping into the last group alongside Qwerty if everyone is ok with this.
That way, all the OOMers are together.
If LB is bringing along a couple of pals, it makes sense they pair up and knock it round with Pete and Stu.
If possible, can I have names,club etc of guests for tomorrow so I can sort it out with club on Friday.

Re. marking our cards for our own event.
If we do what we're meant to and wait until the next tee to do the cards, we should be fine.

Let me know if anyone has problems with this.

Cheers, Greg

* Bluewolf may pull out due to injury - happy to give him as much time as possible as I know he's keen to play.


----------



## bluewolf (May 29, 2013)

Looking 60/40 in favour of playing at the moment. I've cancelled tomorrow's round to give it more time to heal. Will knock a few balls on the range either later tomorrow or on Friday and assess it better then.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 29, 2013)

Good one Dan.
Fingers crossed you can make it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2013)

I've only one mate coming at the moment.

Final decision to be made tomorrow, will post on here. If I only have one mate coming, it gives us 2-3 days to get 1 more, hoping bluewolf is ok.


----------



## garyinderry (May 29, 2013)

just had a look through the course guide.  this sounds like a real golfing challenge!   weather should be good!   :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			just had a look through the course guide.  this sounds like a real golfing challenge!   weather should be good!   :thup:
		
Click to expand...

9 and 10 look Laaaaavely.

I'm taking it that all OOmers are using this for their card, I know I am.  Are you Greg?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 30, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Right, this is how I see things at the moment.

1st group out at 15:40 is Fish, Birchy,Peterlav and Bluewolf *
2nd group out at 15:50 is Stu_C,Liverbirdie,Guest, GregBWFC
3rd group out at 16:00 is Garryinderry,Karl102,Qwerty, Guest.

I'll suggest me dropping into the last group alongside Qwerty if everyone is ok with this.
That way, all the OOMers are together.
If LB is bringing along a couple of pals, it makes sense they pair up and knock it round with Pete and Stu.
If possible, can I have names,club etc of guests for tomorrow so I can sort it out with club on Friday.

Re. marking our cards for our own event.
If we do what we're meant to and wait until the next tee to do the cards, we should be fine.

Let me know if anyone has problems with this.

Cheers, Greg

* Bluewolf may pull out due to injury - happy to give him as much time as possible as I know he's keen to play.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Greg, no extras for me.

Just me Lee park h/cap 6, G Luxton Bidston h/cap 12. I'll pair up with my mate, if it suits.

So I think there is still at least one spec left. Surely some of you have mates.

Stuey, I'll pick you up around 2.00-2.15.

Birchy, have you left some paco rabanne on my back seat. It may have been called Madagascan lothario, but can't be sure.


----------



## bluewolf (May 30, 2013)

Anyone heard from Peterlav recently? Just wanting to make sure he's still coming.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info Pete.
I think Birchy might be getting a buddy to come.
Sadly, none of my other golfing pals are club members so can't compete.
I'll get in touch with Scott, see what he can rustle up.

Glad you like the look of the course, 9 and 10 are good holes.
Final 5 are good 'uns too - and hard.
Yes, I'll be putting my card in for the OOM - I think we play from the white tees so that seems fair.
And it makes for better banter 

I'll get there around 2 ish, thought it might be good to try to get us all there for 2:30.
That way we can get signed in with no rushing.
All welcome to have a knock up on the range - I get a reduced price for balls so I'll get 'em in.
There is also a good chipping/pitching/bunker area to a green.
I've got a tube of practice balls, again all welcome to use if you fancy it.
I'll ask about catering as we'll be finishing late.
Think they go on til fairly late though.

Again, anyone has a mate who fancies it, let us know asap.

Cheers, Greg


----------



## huds1475 (May 30, 2013)

I really need a Handicap :angry:


----------



## peterlav (May 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm still playing in this, although still haven't managed to swing a club in anger since Royal Liverpool! Looking forward to playing again, although not expecting many fireworks

Meeting around 2ish sounds good to me, will give me time to try and find a swing


----------



## gregbwfc (May 31, 2013)

Good one Peter.
You'll be fine, I've not bothered for a couple of weeks, works for me 
LB, have I read your post right, you bringing one extra guest along with you and Stu ?
That would mean we have 11, still waiting on Birchy.
Or anyone else, remember it's paid for.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Good one Peter.
You'll be fine, I've not bothered for a couple of weeks, works for me 
LB, have I read your post right, you bringing one extra guest along with you and Stu ?
That would mean we have 11, still waiting on Birchy.
Or anyone else, remember it's paid for.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, I've got one mate coming as well as Stu.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes mate, I've got one *and only* mate coming as well as Stu.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (May 31, 2013)

Ha, it's started early 
Thanks Pete, one more space people.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 31, 2013)

Anybody know Garyinderry's details?
Have pm'd him and know he's coming.
Could do with dropping off all our changes on way to work later.
Just need his surname and club.
You on here Gary ?

Birchy got back to us - flying solo.
What do you all think about opening the last spot up to the board in general ?


----------



## bluewolf (May 31, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			What do you all think about opening the last spot up to the board in general ?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me mate....


----------



## gregbwfc (May 31, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Fine by me mate....
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll do this.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 31, 2013)

Fish said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've got more mates than Chelsea have had managers in the last 20 yea.......oh hang on a minute.

I've a few.:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok fellas,

The chap at our club who's organising this event has called me and has a replacement for us.
He'll be in the 15:50 group with LB,Stu and LB's guest.
This solves one problem but presents another.
Pete, you have pm , we'll figure something out.

There will be meeters and greeters at the top of the drive into the club. 
I've told Mark I'll look after you guys - I'll get there for 2pm, maybe text me when you arrive and we can all get down to the pro shop/range.

Spoke to one of the girls in the kitchen - we're good for catering.
Can order any food we want before teeing off - she said it'd be a big help if we did.
Giving times we're playing, I'm guessing a feed my be an option.
Grabbed a menu and it's standard fare.
Soup, sandwiches Â£3.
Burger and fries, gammon, curry, sausage and mash, lasagne all around Â£6-7.
I can sort out anything we need before we play.

Right, we're good to go (I think).
Weather is on order, course is looking good.
Any problems, text or call me. I'm working til 11pm.
Oh aye, do we all know where we're going ?

Cheers lads, see you all tomorrow,  Greg


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2013)

Cheers Greg. :thup:
The weather forecast is looking good, looking forward to this now. See you up there tomorrow.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Let me just announce now that i wont be playing tomorrow as my card! Made a lot of changes through lessons so my game is very patchy at the moment. Red hot for a few holes then disaster for more :rofl: Chipped in 3 times today and still walked away with a nett 75


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Ok fellas,

The chap at our club who's organising this event has called me and has a replacement for us.
He'll be in the 15:50 group with LB,Stu and LB's guest.
This solves one problem but presents another.
Pete, you have pm , we'll figure something out.

There will be meeters and greeters at the top of the drive into the club. 
I've told Mark I'll look after you guys - I'll get there for 2pm, maybe text me when you arrive and we can all get down to the pro shop/range.

Spoke to one of the girls in the kitchen - we're good for catering.
Can order any food we want before teeing off - she said it'd be a big help if we did.
Giving times we're playing, I'm guessing a feed my be an option.
Grabbed a menu and it's standard fare.
Soup, sandwiches Â£3.
Burger and fries, gammon, curry, sausage and mash, lasagne all around Â£6-7.
I can sort out anything we need before we play.

Right, we're good to go (I think).
Weather is on order, course is looking good.
Any problems, text or call me. I'm working til 11pm.
Oh aye, do we all know where we're going ?

Cheers lads, see you all tomorrow,  Greg
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for all that Greg mate :thup:

Could be organiser of the season with all that


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Let me just announce now that i wont be playing tomorrow as my card! Made a lot of changes through lessons so my game is very patchy at the moment. Red hot for a few holes then disaster for more :rofl: Chipped in 3 times today and still walked away with a nett 75 

Click to expand...

Scott,Does this mean that we won't get to see you wearing your flat cap?  Or do the rules state that you still have to wear it


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scott,Does this mean that we won't get to see you wearing your flat cap?  Or do the rules state that you still have to wear it 

Click to expand...

No, not due to the rules but due to that fact ive left it at the club  :rofl:

Good job its not my card then


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No, not due to the rules but due to that fact ive left it at the club  :rofl: 

Click to expand...


No problem mate,You can borrow my spare. I don't want you feeling left out :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No problem mate,You can borrow my spare. I don't want you feeling left out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you not got a frilly one?? 

The camera will be coming tomorrow so make sure your all looking your best :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Let me just announce now that i wont be playing tomorrow as my card! Made a lot of changes through lessons so my game is very patchy at the moment. Red hot for a few holes then disaster for more :rofl: Chipped in 3 times today and still walked away with a nett 75 

Click to expand...

 Steaming pile of wuss!!!!!! Get yer card in. If I can do it with an elbow that needs a constant Icepack on it, then you can do it.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2013)

I may be up their around 1pm-ish so I can get some lunch and then settle after the journey and then warm up.

Looking forward to it :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Steaming pile of wuss!!!!!! Get yer card in. If I can do it with an elbow that needs a constant Icepack on it, then you can do it.
		
Click to expand...

Wind your neck in Danny boy or im bringing your nemesis with me tomorrow


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			No problem mate,You can borrow my spare. I don't want you feeling left out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I might need to borrow that! I've left mine at my folks house....


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wind your neck in Danny boy or im bringing your nemesis with me tomorrow 

Click to expand...

You're bringing 8 pints of bitter and 6 bottles of Rekorderlig strawberry cider???? Nice one......


----------



## Scouser (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Wind your neck in Danny boy or im bringing your nemesis with me tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Told you I can't play


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You're bringing 8 pints of bitter and 6 bottles of Rekorderlig strawberry cider???? Nice one......
		
Click to expand...

No your probably sat with that one now . I was talking about that little Scouse fella :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No your probably sat with that one now . I was talking about that little Scouse fella :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's not my nemesis, he's a very naughty boy!!!! Not really, he's a good lad.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 1, 2013)

Plenty of feightin talk on here- love it.
Don't forget Birchy, I'll have to dock you a point if your card is off the yellows.
3 hours left in work,bloody great !!
Really looking forward to this and appreciate so many of you turning out for it.
I'll try to sort out some of the games I need to get in tomorrow, maybe over a pint or two !
Robin, think you'll be there before me. Text me and I'll  get hold of you when I arrive. No probs with phone in club,just put it on vibrate .
Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Plenty of feightin talk on here- love it.
Don't forget Birchy, I'll have to dock you a point if your card is off the yellows.
3 hours left in work,bloody great !!
Really looking forward to this and appreciate so many of you turning out for it.
I'll try to sort out some of the games I need to get in tomorrow, maybe over a pint or two !
Robin, think you'll be there before me. Text me and I'll  get hold of you when I arrive. No probs with phone in club,just put it on vibrate .
Cheers, Greg.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate  

Looking forward to seeing the course. Looks really good on the website :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No probs mate  

Looking forward to seeing the course. Looks really good on the website :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Looks a toughie... Some of the tee shots look stunning on the website.  The last 3 holes look like card wreckers!!!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Looks a toughie... Some of the tee shots look stunning on the website.  The last 3 holes look like card wreckers!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got something to tell us as well mate??? Just noticed your sig! By my reckoning thats a 6 under! :whoo:


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Have you got something to tell us as well mate??? Just noticed your sig! By my reckoning thats a 6 under! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, 42 points on a supplementary card! Came second in a foresomes board comp last Saturday as well. 2 shots from having my name immortalised forever. Played Thursday night with our kid, all confident and shanked 2 irons sideways and duffed god knows how many chips... Unbelievable !


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Yeah, 42 points on a supplementary card! Came second in a foresomes board comp last Saturday as well. 2 shots from having my name immortalised forever. Played Thursday night with our kid, all confident and shanked 2 irons sideways and duffed god knows how many chips... Unbelievable !
		
Click to expand...

Aww i was hoping you had won a massive comp 

Well done though mate, top shooting. Second in a board comp? Yep done that and its horrible!


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Aww i was hoping you had won a massive comp 

Well done though mate, top shooting. Second in a board comp? Yep done that and its horrible!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers bud! It's in there somewhere, just can't explain Thursday night and the same at the range today! Oh well, see what tomorrow brings hey!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Cheers bud! It's in there somewhere, just can't explain Thursday night and the same at the range today! Oh well, see what tomorrow brings hey!
		
Click to expand...

Ive been having troubles too, going from playing great to awful within a few holes 

Keep getting crossover from the new and old swings and its very destructive :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Jun 1, 2013)

Have a great ay everyone an get those cards in.

Btw Birchy my 38 from Lymm isn't showing yet.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 1, 2013)

Know it's late but just had a thought. 
We won't be expected to get changed after will we?
Never played an open but we're ok after comps in what we played in as long as it's clean.
Anybody think different? 
Will sort Karl's hcap tomorrow.
Mate,the last 5 are card wreckers


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2013)

Andy/Peter, I won't be able to make this now. My tart is in work at 7:15 tomorrow night and I would need to be home by 7 so she cam go to work. The babysitter has just cancelled on us. I'm really sorry to mess things up but I can't get nobody else to mind them.

Really sorry to dropout last minute fellas, I'm gutted I'll be missing it.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 2, 2013)

Stu, just seen this and sent you a pm.
No worries.
I've texted lad organising to see what our options are.
If it comes down to it, maybe they'll let us juggle the running order and I can play in the last group as a marker.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey Greg, just taken a look at the course. Looks like a beauty. Can't believe I've never played it. Maybe it's the fact that you can see where I work from the clubhouse....

Will see you there about 2 for a drink and a quick knock on the range...

Oh, and it looks like its a sell out as well. Every tee time booked up. The best end of 200 players... No pressure lads..:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 2, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Know it's late but just had a thought. 
We won't be expected to get changed after will we?
Never played an open but we're ok after comps in what we played in as long as it's clean.
Anybody think different? 
Will sort Karl's hcap tomorrow.
Mate,the last 5 are card wreckers
		
Click to expand...

Morning pal.... I think we will be alright clothes wise. As Long as we haven't 'soiled' our clothings, which looking at the back 9, is highly likely, so may bring some spare pants!!! 

Cheers for sorting my h/c. Fuming with our secretary as he hasn't left my cert in the pro shop. I can go online and prove it via 'masters scorecard' though.

See you all in the bar about 2!


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok, pro at club has got us someone to play with LB - this is too much like hard work 
So Pete can still compete and win prizes in open, but he may have to put his card in at another time.
Be plenty of opportunies - might even turn into another mini meet :thup:

Don't forget your sunscreen


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 2, 2013)

Hmmmm, just had lunch, proper athlete fuel... Salt and Pepper Chicken Wings with fried chillies and onions. Washed down with a Pepsi... Now, I just need to stay fuelled with dark chocolate Hob Nobs and Lucozade....


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 2, 2013)

good golfers fry down me.  going to get ready then hit the road!  see ya'll soon  :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Hmmmm, just had lunch, proper athlete fuel... Salt and Pepper Chicken Wings with fried chillies and onions. Washed down with a Pepsi... Now, I just need to stay fuelled with dark chocolate Hob Nobs and Lucozade....
		
Click to expand...

Pasty barm with a ribena for me. Some real athletes in that first group :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll be leaving at 2, I'll do whatever regards the main comp, and dont mind leaving my OOm card for another time Greg. I'll come up with Stu another time.

See you all later.

I think I've found qwerty's old hat.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 2, 2013)

Results (from memory, left cards in the bar!)

Garyinderry 34
Peterlav 33
Qwerty 30
Fish 28
Gregbwfc 23
Karl102 18

Only two im not 100% on are Karl and Greg.

Glad i didnt put my card in, i played dreadful 

P.S Liverbirdie came second in the overall open after being paired with a local ringer the lucky (insert appropriate expletive).

Really nice course and a great day enjoyed by all.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2013)

super day out in the sunshine today!    what a course and thanks to greg for his hospitality :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 3, 2013)

when are we going back?     when the other scouse lads are going to do their cards  let me know! 


thought our evening tee off time was perfect. some of the holes on the back 9 with the sun going down was breathtaking !


----------



## peterlav (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice course, lovely weather, good days golf in the company of Danny, Scott & Robin. Thanks to Greg for organising today, I'm always up for any team comps anyone wants to play in.

Congratulations to Liverbirdie for falling on his feet in being paired with the local bandit, coming 2nd in the Pairs Comp and receiving a nice voucher, although I still took him for Â£2 (again!)


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2013)

Just to elaborate on yesterday now im a bit more awake.

Well done to Greg for organising, did a cracking job :thup:

Thanks to Robin, Peter and Danny for the superb company on the day. Really enjoyed it and had a good laugh despite playing terrible .

P.S Hope the arm gets sorted Danny


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice overall course with some visually stunning and quirky holes, excellent weather, great company with Peter, Danny & Scott, worth the trip just to watch Peter off the tee, such a great controlled drive.

Congratulations to Peter (Liverbirdie) who claimed he couldn't put, would like to see the split on their card with the local gringo 

Would definitely go back, as like many courses, I would play it better (possibly) the next time when you know where your going. 

Started of OK but then drifted in the middle and then had a much better closing back 9, what's this about the last 4 holes being card wreckers, birdie putting and gross pars on some for me 

Curry and a pint possibly wasn't the best pre-round appetiser but it was very nice all the same.

Well done and thank you to Greg for organising, faultless :clap:

Started & finished with the same ball :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done LB, you really got lucky with Stu pulling out. Was a great day with Peter, Scott and Robin. I was actually playing OK until I had to retire on the 6th. Going to the Docs today, but it does look like at least a month on the sidelines. Maybe more. Perfectly timed, just as the sun comes out!!!!!

Greg, it's a lovely course mate, I'd love to play the full 18 at some point later in the year. Really picturesque.


----------



## louise_a (Jun 3, 2013)

sounds a cracking course, looking forward to playing it.


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 3, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Results (from memory, left cards in the bar!)

Garyinderry 34
Peterlav 33
Qwerty 30
Fish 28
Gregbwfc 23
Karl102 18

Only two im not 100% on are Karl and Greg.

Glad i didnt put my card in, i played dreadful 

P.S Liverbirdie came second in the overall open after being paired with a local ringer the lucky (insert appropriate expletive).

Really nice course and a great day enjoyed by all.
		
Click to expand...

I only played the front nine 

Not really, had an absolute shocker, but the company and the course was excellent. Would love to give it another crack when I have found a swing.
Lots of credit needs to go to Andy for a heck of a lot of organising and being a top quality host....


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

Can I just add, there was a serious lack of flat caps on parade  Has this criteria now fell away, disappointed if it has as I worked hard to find one to fit my head and had been practising with it on at my club to much banter having to be absorbed


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can I just add, there was a serious lack of flat caps on parade  Has this criteria now fell away, disappointed if it has as I worked hard to find one to fit my head and had been practising with it on at my club to much banter having to be absorbed  

Click to expand...

Me and Qwerty wore ours all day!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2013)

Well done Pedro, Looks like I missed a good day  

Let us know which days are best for you Andy and I'll organise a day to get my card done for oom


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Me and Qwerty wore ours all day!!
		
Click to expand...

So that's 3 of us that had them on from the off? I took mine off after about 3 holes I think, twas a bit warm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can I just add, there was a serious lack of flat caps on parade  Has this criteria now fell away, disappointed if it has as I worked hard to find one to fit my head and had been practising with it on at my club to much banter having to be absorbed  

Click to expand...

I had a note from my doctor, I was ok to warm up in it, but leather in 20 degree heat, just doesn't work.

More to follow....the butty van has just arrived.:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Me and Qwerty wore ours all day!!
		
Click to expand...

I wish LB would of worn his all day, that's possibly the funniest thing I've ever seen on a golf course. His playing partner didn't know whether to laugh or cry  when he saw it on the 1st 

Massive thanks to Andy for doing a great job putting the day together and hosting us yesterday at what was a really impressive course/club.  I really enjoyed it mate,thanks :thup:

Also thanks to Karl and Gary, great company as always lads :thup:

I thought it was a really strong golf course, a very good test and one I'd certainly like another crack at, for the guys that havnt played it, your in for a treat.

Well done LB on the 2nd place. Can you keep hold of that Crackin' tea cosy, I reckon I could get some use out of it next Winter 
Also, we really need to get a picture of you on Here wearing your cap. I won't say too much and give the game away but it really is hilarious :thup:  Imagine the looks if we all turned up wearing one of them? :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can I just add, there was a serious lack of flat caps on parade  Has this criteria now fell away, disappointed if it has as I worked hard to find one to fit my head and had been practising with it on at my club to much banter having to be absorbed  

Click to expand...

I had mine on... I took it off on the third in fear of eating it after putting 2 balls oob.


----------



## Val (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish said:



			Can I just add, there was a serious lack of flat caps on parade  Has this criteria now fell away, disappointed if it has as I worked hard to find one to fit my head and had been practising with it on at my club to much banter having to be absorbed  

Click to expand...

Mine had an outing at Machrihanish and was proudly displayed (and mocked) on the first tee yesterday.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 3, 2013)

Morning lads, thanks for coming, glad you all enjoyed it.
Would've liked to have played better but, hey ho.
Had a 2 at the first, then went steadily downhill to the point where I was just the course guide on 17 and 18 :rofl:
But someone gave me 16 Srixons for my 2 so, not a total waste.
Many thanks to Dave, Karl and Gary for your company on the way round.
Everybody is more than welcome to come and play again any time.
In hindsight, probably made it harder for me to organise by putting us up for an pairs open comp - maybe something to bear in mind for other captains organising meets at their course.
Will be a lot easier (and less stressful!) taking folk out in 2's and 3's.

Any feedback, good or bad, I'll pass on to the club.
I know they were pleased you all came along (until they saw LB's hat )

Thanks again, Greg


----------



## Fish (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Any feedback, good or bad, I'll pass on to the club.
I know they were pleased you all came along
		
Click to expand...

My only minor observation was, after playing some really picturesque holes, especially the latter part of the back 9, the 18th after dragging my trolley up that hill was a bit bland. As a finishing hole I was waiting to see yet another great view or test off the tee to cap the whole experience off but sadly it didn't really offer anything.  I loved the course overall though and will be back, it was well worth me travelling :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 3, 2013)

Fish, I've said exactly that re. the 18th myself and mentioned it to the lads in our group.
It's not easy but loses a lot with the previous holes.
And I know what you mean about that walk from 17-18.
Guess it's a catch 22 with the driving range being there, I don't know what it looked like before that went up.
Major thanks to you for coming all that way, looking forward to seeing you on future meets - and at Kenilworth :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Fish, I've said exactly that re. the 18th myself and mentioned it to the lads in our group.
It's not easy but loses a lot with the previous holes.
And I know what you mean about that walk from 17-18.
Guess it's a catch 22 with the driving range being there, I don't know what it looked like before that went up.
Major thanks to you for coming all that way, looking forward to seeing you on future meets - and at Kenilworth :thup:
		
Click to expand...

They need a stairlift up to that 18th for people who have played crap like i had and covered 17,426 yards


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Any feedback, good or bad, I'll pass on to the club.
		
Click to expand...

Just one small thing mate. Could somebody at the club just once again remind that nice chap who did the presentation that you can take Photographs with Telephones


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Just one small thing mate. Could somebody at the club just once again remind that nice chap who did the presentation that you can take Photographs with Telephones 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate, I don't know what happened, must've nipped out.
Tell me more


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Sorry mate, I don't know what happened, must've nipped out.Tell me more 

Click to expand...

An old Boy in the clubhouse was asked to take some photos of the presentation, he was then given a mobile phone, looking shocked he then claimed "You Can't take Photographs with a Telephone!" Im not sure if he was being serious but he got Ribbed for it anyway.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			An old Boy in the clubhouse was asked to take some photos of the presentation, he was then given a mobile phone, looking shocked he then claimed "You Can't take Photographs with a Telephone!" Im not sure if he was being serious but he got Ribbed for it anyway.
		
Click to expand...

What more could you want, eh ?
Good weather , good golf and cabaret too


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I had a note from my doctor, I was ok to warm up in it, but leather in 20 degree heat, just doesn't work.

More to follow....the butty van has just arrived.:clap::clap::clap::clap:
		
Click to expand...

Right, I've emptied the butty van now.

Great day (result notwithstanding).

I honestly think that outside of the "premier" Lancashire links courses that Preston is the best in the north west that I have played. Even better than Pleasington, Bolton old links, Lancashire and Delamere which is some praise.

The course was in very good nick, weather was a beauty, good company and the local ringer helping me out. What more could you want. I was glad to not have to put my OOM card in, as 12 pints and a few whiskies the night before, had me a little tender.

I putted like a blindfolded bufoon. 5 3 putts by me (costing us at least 2 points) cost us 1st place. 40 points is quite a low score for a 4BBB open, but as the difficulty course proved, it was understndable. I hit it well tee to green, and peppered someflags, but couldn't putt for toffee. My fellow gringo certaisnly helped on that score.

Sad that Stuey couln't make it (yeah right- I'm Â£100 better off) and well done to Bluewolf for turning up and still giving it a go. Hope your well soon mate. In light if this injury, I think theScouser defeat is null and void........

A personal highlight of the golfing year for me, looking forward to going back.

Fantastic organisation by Andy Greg, a high bar has been set.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right, I've emptied the butty van now.

Great day (result notwithstanding).

I honestly think that outside of the "premier" Lancashire links courses that Preston is the best in the north west that I have played. Even better than Pleasington, Bolton old links, Lancashire and Delamere which is some praise.

The course was in very good nick, weather was a beauty, good company and the local ringer helping me out. What more could you want. I was glad to not have to put my OOM card in, as 12 pints and a few whiskies the night before, had me a little tender.

I putted like a blindfolded bufoon. 5 3 putts by me (costing us at least 2 points) cost us 1st place. 40 points is quite a low score for a 4BBB open, but as the difficulty course proved, it was understndable. I hit it well tee to green, and peppered someflags, but couldn't putt for toffee. My fellow gringo certaisnly helped on that score.

Sad that Stuey couln't make it (yeah right- I'm Â£100 better off) and well done to Bluewolf for turning up and still giving it a go. Hope your well soon mate. In light if this injury, I think theScouser defeat is null and void........

A personal highlight of the golfing year for me, looking forward to going back.

Fantastic organisation by Andy Greg, a high bar has been set.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

cheers mate, but don't want to take away from Scousers win, this injury only affected me afterwards!!
mjust back from the Docs with some medication and a brace. She wants me to rest for at least 2 weeks, possibly 4!! I'll hopefully be back in action before July.


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words LB.
Spoke with lad who was in charge of the day on our way out and he thanked us all for turning out.
Lot of respect for you lads on here who 've organised a few meets.
You know who you are.
Didn't realise the effort you put in getting a bunch of lads in one place for a game.

Cheers.

PS Dan, it's not your drinking arm is it mate ?


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks for the kind words LB.
Spoke with lad who was in charge of the day on our way out and he thanked us all for turning out.
Lot of respect for you lads on here who 've organised a few meets.
You know who you are.
Didn't realise the effort you put in getting a bunch of lads in one place for a game.

Cheers.

PS Dan, it's not your drinking arm is it mate ?
		
Click to expand...

It is mate, on the plus side, it's also the "reaching into the pocket and pulling out the wallet" arm. Some other wags have already stated that it's also an arm used for other pursuits, and that this may be responsible for the repetitive strain..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 3, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Thanks for the kind words LB.
Spoke with lad who was in charge of the day on our way out and he thanked us all for turning out.
Lot of respect for you lads on here who 've organised a few meets.
You know who you are.
Didn't realise the effort you put in getting a bunch of lads in one place for a game.

Cheers.

PS Dan, it's not your drinking arm is it mate ?
		
Click to expand...

I meant every word,mate.

Your pro is calling me back tomorrow, as I may go there for a fitting on his new Tomi system, then buy a new putter with my voucher.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			It is mate, on the plus side, it's also the "reaching into the pocket and pulling out the wallet" arm. Some other wags have already stated that it's also an arm used for other pursuits, and that this may be responsible for the repetitive strain..
		
Click to expand...

Dan if you need a hand give us a shout.....


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 3, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Dan if you need a hand give us a shout.....

Click to expand...

That's just wrong on SO many levels. Also, I've seen your hands, they're too small!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 3, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			That's just wrong on SO many levels. Also, I've seen your hands, they're too small!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha you wish....

 I meant getting your wallet out at the bar!


----------

